

What's your definition of 'winning'? - zellunit
http://zellunit.com/2008/03/21/whats-your-definition-of-winning/

======
skmurphy
"There is only one success, to be able to live your life in your own way."
--Christopher Morley

I don't understand what someone will do with their billions if it's not work
with the people you enjoy working with solving problems for other people.

"Little do ye know your own blessedness; for to travel hopefully is a better
thing than to arrive, and the true success is to labour." Robert Louis
Stevenson

------
matt
That's one way of looking at it, but I'd bet a lot of other people see it
differently. All depends on your goals in life...

~~~
zellunit
yea for sure there are different kinds of people out there and i do
acknowledge that, i am just asking from a strictly professional sense how you
should approach career and so forth?

------
RichardPrice
I thought this was really insightful. The other posts on zellunit's blog are
really good too.

------
crxnamja
worth reading.

